# 94 track rod ends seized



## geofffz28 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey all,

So I brought in my 94 730i to get the left front outer track rod end replaced. But midday the mechanic calls and says all the others are "seized" and the car's "unable to track." I went back tonight and he said this wasn't a huge deal and something that doesn't require immediate/urgent repair. But I drove it out and the damn wheel was crooked and it's handling funny. What's locked up here and can I get them unlocked somehow? 

I guess I'm wondering how big a deal this is and whether the mechanic did it. I drove it for 45 minutes this morning and the car was fine. Having said that, I had to get it jumped this morning because the battery was dead, about an hour before dropping it off at the mechanic. Again, this wasn't an issue until they fixed it and told me the others were seized. 

Anyone's thoughts are appreciated.


----------

